# What make to buy?



## Mikeinboston (May 23, 2013)

I have been thinking about getting rid of my car and buying a truck and would just like to get some feedback on what you all believe is my best option. I work for a plumber, im not going to be hauling anything around, i currently have a bmw and im just tired of having my hand tools and crap in that so I would much rather a truck at this point. I dont know to much about trucks, but i figure obviously to get something tailored to me, meaning I know i dont need a big 350 super duty. Should I go for Ford, Gmc, Chevy, whoever is going to give me the best warrenty? Just looking for a little help in the right direction. Gas diesel? Thanks all!


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

If you're not going to haul anything I definitely don't think you need diesel. Ford, Chevy, GMC all good makes all American, so it's really up to you and personal preference. So consider the best deal you can get. personally I have always driven Chevrolet/ GMC but that's just me I find their reliability second to none. many will tell you the very same thing about Ford. gas mileage should also be considered I imagine depending on your commute.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Get the new Ram v6 EcoDiesel


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

kambrooks said:


> Get the new Ram v6 EcoDiesel


tisk tisk. Dodge no longer American owned. Might as well get a Toyota


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Ford Transit. 

Tom


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> Ford Transit.
> 
> Tom


But it's made in turkey, then evades import taxes, not much better.


----------



## Mikeinboston (May 23, 2013)

kambrooks said:


> Get the new Ram v6 EcoDiesel


Im going to look into that. Didnt mean to leave Dodge out of my post!


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

TAHomeRepairs said:


> tisk tisk. Dodge no longer American owned. Might as well get a Toyota


Toyota is assembled in Texas.


----------



## Mikeinboston (May 23, 2013)

So many choices. My boss has a seirra 2500 single cab it drives nice and is pretty comfy. I guess I should get out and do sone test driving with other trucks as well


----------



## Mikeinboston (May 23, 2013)

Ill catch heat for this on CT but what about a Tundra? One of the carpenters on the job site had a 350 super duty for years, ended up getting a Tundra, now just bought his second one and said he will never get anything else. He said its alot better on his back. I messed my back up overseas so comfort would deff be a plus for me. Should it even be an option? Thoughts? I hear some people say its a good truck, and others say what do you mean truck? lol


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Get a car your an employee . Save on gas and more money in pocket .


----------



## Mikeinboston (May 23, 2013)

skillman said:


> Get a car your an employee . Save on gas and more money in pocket .


My biggest reason for wanting a truck is because im tired of tools and all that in the bmw, it shouldnt be used for that, so looking into a diff car could deff be another option. Thanks skillman


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

Jaws said:


> Toyota is assembled in Texas.


But the profits leave the country...
In my house we only drive American owned, American manufactured vehicles. Be American, buy American, that's all


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

then buy a 5k used truck to haul your tool box around in. 

I would never buy a transit van, screw Turkey and screw ford for taking that route.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

How much tools you carrying .


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

You can keep just as many tools organized neatly in the trunk of your beemer than in the back of a truck I bet.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

BTW John, I knew Toyota were assembled here, that's why the reference. Pet peeve of mine everyone thinks assembly is the same as American owned. I know you drive ford, hats off to you for it. It just really bothers me when people drive foreign vehicles and then complain about the state of the economy. Assembly here is better, than completely imported, but......


----------



## Mikeinboston (May 23, 2013)

skillman said:


> How much tools you carrying .


Not to much, plumbing bag, electrical bag, and I work for a towing company as well so that bag to.


----------



## Mikeinboston (May 23, 2013)

ArtisanRemod said:


> You can keep just as many tools organized neatly in the trunk of your beemer than in the back of a truck I bet.


True but sometimes just putting stuff in and out, in the back seat, sometimes my military crap going in an out is kind of a hassel, and its a 3 series so that doesnt help lol


----------



## Mikeinboston (May 23, 2013)

Mikeinboston said:


> Not to much, plumbing bag, electrical bag, and I work for a towing company as well so that bag to.


For the record I just do plumbing and towing, used to do electrical, I always keep those tools with me just in case


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Second for 4x4


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Mikeinboston said:


> For the record I just do plumbing and *towing*, used to do electrical, I always keep those tools with me just in case


What do you tow?

And more importantly where do you live?

I'm in the mountains and let me tell you :laughing: you can't get too much truck or too much power if you are towing in the mountains.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Get something with no computer or emissions


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Get something with no computer or emissions


A vehicle with no emissions eh...like this?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> A vehicle with no emissions eh...like this?


Ok, emission control crap, fred still puts off emissions.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I use a VW Golf and I have a small trailer for hauling long stuff and sheet goods in small amounts.

I'll do almost anything to not use my F-250 and when I do use it, I'm usually pulling the dump trailer.

Try to be smart and use the free deliveries for materials and you rarely need a truck.

Also, try to think how many $40 deliveries you can have in a year for what you will pay for insurance only on the truck.


----------



## Solar Control (Jan 27, 2009)

I agree with the other posts recommending you concentrate on efficiency. If you're set on purchasing a late model truck go rent a couple and see what you like the best.


----------

